# Help designing riding arena



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

what did you use for the fencing? the easiest? the most economical? size? 
thanks so much for your input


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have corral panels/gates (100'x200'). It is certainly the easiest, quickest, and low maintenance, but it is pricey compared to other fencing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We have corral panels/gates (100'x200'). It is certainly the easiest, quickest, and low maintenance, but it is pricey compared to other fencing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have been looking at them. what brand are yours? are you happy with them?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't own a property but all of the barns I have boarded at use wood fencing and they dig it in deep and one barn I got to see them fix it and they used concrete blocks at the end to secure it.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> what did you use for the fencing? the easiest? the most economical? size?
> thanks so much for your input


 If your looking for a easy safe inexspensive way to fence off an arena I would say either round post or 4x4 posts. Most farm supply stores have those cedar posts ( ideal usually about $4 to $6 each)
Spaced 12 feet apart and use Wide electrical tape 3 to 4 "rail"


We started out this way but are slowly making a stone wall and increasing the ring size to 200x300 ( Be long time till its done uugh )Plus when you do replace it the tape and posts can be used else where if still in good condition.

TRR


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *If your looking for a easy safe inexspensive way to fence off an arena I would say either round post or 4x4 posts. Most farm supply stores have those cedar posts ( ideal usually about $4 to $6 each)*
> *Spaced 12 feet apart and use Wide electrical tape 3 to 4 "rail"*
> 
> 
> ...


electrical for riding? 
wow! a stone wall will be stunning! sounds like quite a project!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I don't own a property but all of the barns I have boarded at use wood fencing and they dig it in deep and one barn I got to see them fix it and they used concrete blocks at the end to secure it.


yes, Sky, wood fencing is common..but digging 60+ holes even with a PTO PHD does not sound fun & usually boarding facilities have paid help...not a luxury I have with a private ranch


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

eclipseranch said:


> I have been looking at them. what brand are yours? are you happy with them?


The new ones are from Tractor Supply...the least expensive place around here. We also have a bunch of used ones...we always keep an eye open for corral panels when driving past the farms. When you find old family farms that have been passed down to the children, often they are not interested in ranching and you can get panels for very little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Btw..I really like them. They are sturdy, no electric required, and you have the flexability to easily change things around.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> yes, Sky, wood fencing is common..but digging 60+ holes even with a PTO PHD does not sound fun & usually boarding facilities have paid help...not a luxury I have with a private ranch


Even so repairing them is insane. Having to dig it out, put new concrete down, then put a pole in there (or a plank.. whatever you call the... oh! Fence posts!) and have it dry.. then hook up the fence wiring or however you do it. 

I think paneling would work just as well.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> electrical for riding?
> wow! a stone wall will be stunning! sounds like quite a project!


 Electrical tape yes Only as parimeter railing NOT AS A ELECTRIC FENCE Can use the tape dont need to only be used as electric fence. although after replacing the rings fence the tape can be used later.
We wont see a stone wall all the way around like I want till another 2 years maybe more.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

It took us a day to install the ring fencing. and the posts were not set in concrete. and depending on the size of the ring you want using panels just for a simple 60x100 ring your looking at about $18,000.00 or more. yes easier, cost effective maybe not. 
I spent $785.00 for a 100x80 outdoor ring ) includes the gate ( aluminum ) so to me it was definately worth it. I could have my stone wall 200x300 ring for $18,000 plus me putting up the wall. which im doing anyways.
The posts all I have to do is winggle them some and yank them up. and I have had this ring for 2 and half years now.


TRR


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ You can get 16' corral panels for about $120, so 60x100 would be around $2400.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> ^^^ You can get 16' corral panels for about $120, so 60x100 would be around $2400.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yep, I talked the guy at the local Tractor Supply after your post..they currently have 17 in stock at this price. I am going to take your advice though & look for some used ones 1st to cut down cost as I will need about 36-37 to complete a 100x200 ft arena...I already have an extra Priefert walk thru gate.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we have panels as well. the only problem with them is that we didnt have them all anchored to the posts so when my colt decided to forget how to be tied he dragged 4 of the pannels about 20 feet taking the rest of the panels on that side wit him.:shock:


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> we have panels as well. the only problem with them is that we didnt have them all anchored to the posts so when my colt decided to forget how to be tied he dragged 4 of the pannels about 20 feet taking the rest of the panels on that side wit him.:shock:


My rescue mare did this with my round pen when tied to it...I learned from that one..lol i put up 2 hitching posts after that & thankfully she blamed the mysterious shadow monster that spooked her.

do you have a "tractor" gate at 1 end or yours? How did you attach it to the panels?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

no we have this one










we have T posts at every other panel now and chains to go around them so my tards cant pull the panels anymore


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have used the push in posts and the 1/2" electric ribbon. It helps if the corner posts are good and solid, 3 at each corner and bracing. Two rows work very well altho I've used single. My horses aren't half wild so this works. Wire can be used altho the ribbon is more visible. It just helps indicate a boundary to the horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

eclipseranch said:


> do you have a "tractor" gate at 1 end or yours? How did you attach it to the panels?


We used a couple of the panels that hook together with the large pins instead of chains/slots and you can easily pull the pins and swing/drag them open like a gate to get a tractor or truck through instead of using real gates.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> We used a couple of the panels that hook together with the large pins instead of chains/slots and you can easily pull the pins and swing/drag them open like a gate to get a tractor or truck through instead of using real gates.


haha we have 2 random ones like that being used as our gate/fence for our cows.
but with our chain ones we just unchain 2 of them and swing them open for our tractor....since our gate opens to the stalls and we cant get our tractor in ther haha


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> no we have this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the walk thru gate I already have


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> ^^^ You can get 16' corral panels for about $120, so 60x100 would be around $2400.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


very happy been able to secure 20 used panels so far, at a frx of the cost...1/2 way there!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

eclipseranch said:


> very happy been able to secure 20 used panels so far, at a frx of the cost...1/2 way there!


Excellent!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

the riding arena is done..very excited...all used Priefert panels!
PaintedHorseMares..you are a genius!
I'll post pics when I get a chance


----------

